# Notebook gesucht für Home Office und Gelegenheitszocker



## Yagoo (12. Juni 2019)

*Notebook gesucht für Home Office und Gelegenheitszocker*

Hallo liebe Community

sehr gerne würde ich mir hier Hilfe und Rat suchen, da ich mir ein Notebook kaufen möchte und den Markt nicht wirklich überschauen kann.

Ich möchte das Notebook matürlich hauptsächlich für Home Office nutzen, was an sich ja kaum Budget erfordert. Das alleine würde sicher fast jedes Notebook schaffen nehme ich an.
Ich bin aber auch jmd der gerne hin und wieder ein nettes Spielchen spielen würde.
Hierzu zählen Spiele wie zB Diablo 3 (Ich war ebenso ein großer Diablo 2 Fan) oder andere Spiele in dieser Art.

Shooter oder AAA Titel werden wohl eher nicht gespielt, würden glaube ich aber auch mein Budget sprengen, da ein Laptop der das auch kann wohl sau teuer werden würde.

Ich muss den Laptop, stand heute, wohl nicht ständig mit mir führen. Würde ihn höchstens ausnahmsweise mal mit zur Arbeit oder Freunden mitnehmen, aber das wirklich eher selten.

Ich hätte natürlich gerne ein 17 zoll Bildschirm, da die 15 Zoll Monitore wirklich klein sind. Aber irgendwie scheint der Markt fast nur 15zoll zu führen?

Achja und zum Thema Desktop Lösung: Es ist wirklich ein Laptop gewünscht, da es hier keinen Desktop Arbeitsplatz gibt bzw geben wird und wir unsere Laptops zB auf der Couch/Esszimmertisch nutzen *gg*

Und das Budget natürlich nicht zu vergessen. Ich habe jetzt mal grob an einen Betrag von 500-600 gedacht, würde aber auch ein wenig mehr ausgeben können wenn es etwas Sinnvolles gibt das etwas teurer ist.

Was meint ihr? Könnte es ein Solches Gerät für mich geben?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2019)

Es gibt durchaus auch sehr viele 17-Zoll-Modelle. Aber im günstigeren Preisbereich ist 15 Zoll dominant, da ist halt die Nachfrage auch höher, weil vielen fürs Mitnehmen die 17 Zoll dann doch zu groß sind, so dass du da mehr Auswahl hast. Mit einer "richtigen" Grafikkarte gibt es aktuell aber in der Tat laut Preisvergleich nur 35 Modelle mit 17 Zoll, wenn du maximal 700 Euro ausgibst, in 15 Zoll fast 150. Bis 600 Euro sind es nur 12 mit 17 Zoll, 75 mit 15 Zoll. Und wenn das Display Full-HD haben soll, fällt 17 Zoll komplett weg - in 15 Zoll gibt es über 50. Vermutlich kostet ein Display in 17 Zoll und FullHD halt in der Herstellung auch so viel, dass es in Notebooks unter 600 Euro nur dann zu finden ist, wenn nicht auch noch eine richtige Grafikkarte dabei ist.

Die Frage ist, ob Du nicht doch besser einen richtigen PC zusammenstellen bzw. einen vorhandenen PC aufrüsten willst. Oder ist es Dir SO extrem wichtig, dass Du mal am Esstisch, mal am Wohnzimmertisch usw. arbeiten kannst? Wenn du einen PC mit einer nicht mega-alten CPU nur per Grafikkarte für 150-200€ aufrüstest, wäre immer noch ein reines Officenotebook für um die 300-400€ drin. Und PCs kann man auch sehr platzsparend zusammenstellen. Auf dem Tisch brauchst du sowieso nicht mehr Platz, denn ob da nun ein Laptop und Maus oder Monitor, Tastatur und Maus Platz wegnehmen, kommt aufs gleiche raus.



Wenn es ein Notebook sein "muss", dann überleg mal, ob 15 Zoll wirklich SO klein sind wie Du glaubst. Wenn Du es mal berechnest, dann sind 17,3 Zoll ca 38,3cm breit, 15,6 Zoll 34,5cm. Das sind also etwas unter 4cm. In der Höhe sind es etwas über 2cm. 17 Zoll bis 600€ und für "Spiele" gut geeignet kannst du leider vergessen. Es gibt 17-Zöller mit CPUs, deren Grafikeinheit so was wie Diablo 3 zwar gut schafft - aber dann gibt es wieder andere Titel, die damit überhaupt nicht mehr spielbar wären. 

Überhaupt, auch bei 15 Zoll, hast du bei dem Budget nur absolute Einsteiger-Grafikchips. Das höchste der Gefühle wäre eine GTX 950M zB in diesem Notebook https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-e15-e5-575g-53t1-nh-gdzev-002-a1947990.html?hloc=de  500€, kein Windows dabei, aber eine SSD mit 256GB (ohne SSD würde ich kein Notebook mehr kaufen).

Hier eine Übersicht der Karte mit vielen Spielebenchmarks - https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-950M.134808.0.html  Du siehst bei vielen auch neueren Titeln zwar "grün", aber minimale Details und niedrige Auflösung, und selbst dann auch oft "optimistisch". zB Anno 1800 hab ich auf meinem Laptop, das eine 950m hat, und zu Beginn einer Partie geht es noch, aber je mehr Gebäude usw., desto unspielbarer wird es.


----------



## Yagoo (12. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte ja nicht so wirken als bräuchte ich einen Therapeuten, aber ich besitze ja noch einen Pc...

Vor ca 1,5 Jahren habe ich noch einmal investiert und einen ordentlichen Gaming Pc inkl. Monitor angeschafft. Eine Zeit in der PubG noch jeden Abend angesagt war und die Rechenpower gebraucht wurde 
Grobe Daten: i7 8700, GTX1080,.. etc + 144Hz Gsync Gaming Monitor

Nun haben sich gewisse Umstände geändert. Ein Trohnfolger hat sich zum kommenden Sommer angekündigt der mit Stolz und Vorfreude erwartet wird *grins*
Spätestens dann wird das alt geliebte Hobby auch stark eingeschränkt werden müssen.
Abende an denen ich laut gestikulierend mit Headset vor einem Shooter sitze sind dann einfach nicht mehr drin.

Daher mein Gedanke, das wertige Pc System verkaufen und zumindest ein ordentlichen Laptop anschaffen mit dem ich, wann immer mich die Lust überkommt und Zeit da ist noch ein wenig zocken kann.

Der Schreibtisch, im jetzigen Zustand, kommt eh weg und weicht einer Wickelkommode.

Klar habe ich auch schon mit der Überlegung gespielt einen minimalistisch kleinen Pc Tisch zu kaufen, auf dem gerade einmal der Monitor Platz findet, das Gehäuse unterm Tisch verschwindet und die Tastatur eingeschoben werden kann.
Aber evtl. will ich mich auch nur darum drücken das Power System zu verkaufen, weil ich weiß was mich der Spaß vor 1,5 Jahren gekostet hat und dafür zu schade wäre nun fast ungenutzt in der Ecke zu stehen.
Wenn der Kurze erstmal da ist, will ich, stand heute, eh nicht mehr in ungesunder Haltung und mit Kopfhörern welche mich nix mehr anderes hören lassen vor virtuellen Spielen hocken glaube ich, sondern mehr Zeit mit dem neuen Glück verbringen.

Mit einem ordentlichen Laptop, so mein Gedanke, komme ich nicht in Versuchung mich vor neuen spannenden Shootern zu setzten, kann aber wohl noch bei Zeit und Lust ein wenig Datteln.

Ob der Laptop nun 500,600 oder 800 Euro kostet ist da ja nun auch nicht sonderlich wichtig.

Ich habe das Vorhaben ja nun schon ein paar Tage und habe mich nach Laptops umgesehen. Einige mit z.B. einer GTX1050ti oder vergleichbarer AMD Karte werben ja damit auch in Spielen wie PubG (auch wenn das nicht das angestrebte Game sein wird) noch bei mittleren bis hohen Details auch noch gute 60fps liefern zu können.
Und diese Laptops bekommt man ja teilweise schon für 600-700 Euro wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe oder?
Dann sollten solche Geräte wohl auch locker Spiele wie Diablo 3 und vergleichbares in guter Grafik flüssig packen oder?

Ich hoffe mein Erklärversuch war nicht zu kompliziert *grins*


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2019)

Und es gibt echt keinen Ort für einen PC? Nicht mal im Wohnzimmer und dann per LCD-TV statt Monitor am Schreibtisch? Oder einen Platz für einen neuen Mini-Tisch, der nur so breit ist, dass Tastatur und Maus genug Platz haben?

Wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst als 600€, wird es natürlich einfacher. Wenn 17,3 Zoll sein müssen, dann zB die beiden => https://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-17-ab440ng-shadow-black-4pq44ea-abd-a1860406.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx705ge-ew074t-red-matter-90nr00z2-m02080-a1934370.html?hloc=de   die haben eine GTX 1050 Ti. Günstiger geht das nur, wenn du doch auf 15,6 Zoll gehst, wobei man da aufpassen muss - zB das hier https://geizhals.de/lenovo-legion-y530-15ich-81fv00wfge-a1885954.html?hloc=de  hat nur eine 128GB SSD und keine Festplatte. Du kannst da aber sicher eine HDD auch selber einbauen, denn die SSD hat M.2-Format, der Schacht für eine HDD müsste also frei sein. Mit SSD und HDD und 1050 Ti wird dann wieder ähnlich teuer wie 17 Zoll, zB https://geizhals.de/hp-omen-15-dc0400ng-5et09ea-abd-a1892694.html?hloc=de 

Günstiger als 700€ gibt es Notebooks mit einer GTX 1050 Ti nicht, da kommen dann welche mit einer 1050 ohne "Ti". Da kann es aber dann wegen des RAMs rein, dass du eingeschränkt wirst. Es macht ja auch wenig Sinn, wenn du jetzt 100€ sparst und dann vlt in 2 Jahren ein Spiel spielen willst, für das du einen neuen Laptop brauchst. 

Mit AMD gibt es derzeit maximal Modelle mit eier 560X, die ist etwas schwächer als eine GTX 1050: https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx705dy-au072-red-matter-90nr0192-m00520-a1984204.html?hloc=de



Und falls Du noch wartest könnte es sein, dass es um die 800€ vlt Notebooks mit einer GTX 1650 gibt. Die wäre stärker als eine 1050 Ti.


----------



## Yagoo (12. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und es gibt echt keinen Ort für einen PC? Nicht mal im Wohnzimmer und dann per LCD-TV statt Monitor am Schreibtisch? Oder einen Platz für einen neuen Mini-Tisch, der nur so breit ist, dass Tastatur und Maus genug Platz haben?
> 
> Wenn du mehr ausgeben kannst als 600€, wird es natürlich einfacher. Wenn 17,3 Zoll sein müssen, dann zB die beiden => https://geizhals.de/hp-pavilion-17-ab440ng-shadow-black-4pq44ea-abd-a1860406.html?hloc=de  oder https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx705ge-ew074t-red-matter-90nr00z2-m02080-a1934370.html?hloc=de   die haben eine GTX 1050 Ti. Günstiger geht das nur, wenn du doch auf 15,6 Zoll gehst, wobei man da aufpassen muss - zB das hier https://geizhals.de/lenovo-legion-y530-15ich-81fv00wfge-a1885954.html?hloc=de  hat nur eine 128GB SSD und keine Festplatte. Du kannst da aber sicher eine HDD auch selber einbauen, denn die SSD hat M.2-Format, der Schacht für eine HDD müsste also frei sein. Mit SSD und HDD und 1050 Ti wird dann wieder ähnlich teuer wie 17 Zoll, zB https://geizhals.de/hp-omen-15-dc0400ng-5et09ea-abd-a1892694.html?hloc=de
> 
> ...



Nja ein Laptop würde eben einen Tower und Monitor überflüssig machen und enormen Platz sparen.

Ein LCD TV an der Wand monktiert meinst du? Aber da müsste ich ja, um ein gutes Bild zu haben und wenig Input Lag wieder ein paar Scheine auf den Tisch legen.

Es kommen also demnöchst neue GPUs für die Laptops raus? Wie lange müsste man denn auf diese warten? Liegen die dann preislich auch auf dem Level einer 1050ti.

Laptops mit einer 1060 wären wohl noch ein wenig besser nehme ich an? Was leisten denn die so schönes?

Hier gab es vor kurzem ein Laptop der gute Werte hatte oder?
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/lenovo...legion-y540-i5-9300h-8gb-256ssd-144hz-1390011


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Nja ein Laptop würde eben einen Tower und Monitor überflüssig machen und enormen Platz sparen.


 Nicht so viel wie Du vlt denkst. Du kannst nen Monitor auch an der Wand montieren, dann brauchst du nur einen "Tisch" (kann man auch selber aus Möbelholz vom Baumarkt bauen, ggf. reicht sogar eine Art Regalbrett, das von unten gestückt wird), der 80cm und 30-40cm tief ist. Der PC kommt unter den Tisch oder auch in irgendeine Ecke. Es gibt genug Gehäuse, die auch schön kompakt sind. Die Ecke kann auch weiter weg sein, HDMI-Kabel gibt es auch in langen Längen, und zocken kann man auch mit einer kabellosen Maus/Tastatur, falls die Kabel nicht bis zum PC reichen.  D.h an sich brauchst du nur 80x40cm Fläche und darüber ein Stück freie Wand für einen zB 24 Zoll-Monitor. Mehr nicht. Als Stuhl kannst du ja einen nehmen, der sonst woanders steht und den du nur für die PC-Nutzung dahinstellst.



> Ein LCD TV an der Wand monktiert meinst du? Aber da müsste ich ja, um ein gutes Bild zu haben und wenig Input Lag wieder ein paar Scheine auf den Tisch legen.


 Nur wenn du derzeit einen echt ziemlich mäßigen TV hast. Ansonsten kannst du auch (D)einen Monitor an der Wand befestigen. Und den PC zB neben den TV-Tisch, dabei ggf. in ein kompaktes Gehäuse umziehen.



> Es kommen also demnöchst neue GPUs für die Laptops raus? Wie lange müsste man denn auf diese warten? Liegen die dann preislich auch auf dem Level einer 1050ti.


 Es gibt schon welche, aber noch keine unter 900€ lieferbar. Der günstigste 17,3er aktuell lieferbar wäre der hier für fast 1000€ https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming...h-black-90nr02b2-m01530-a2043610.html?hloc=de 



> Laptops mit einer 1060 wären wohl noch ein wenig besser nehme ich an? Was leisten denn die so schönes?


 Die 1060 in Notebooks ist je nachdem quasi gleichschnell wie eine 1650 oder aber ein bisschen schneller. Da geht es bei 17,3 Zoll ebenfalls bei ca 1000€ los => https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx705gm-ew186t-red-matter-90nr0122-m03920-a1944146.html?hloc=de 




> Hier gab es vor kurzem ein Laptop der gute Werte hatte oder?
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/lenovo...legion-y540-i5-9300h-8gb-256ssd-144hz-1390011


  mit einer GTX 1660 Ti für den Preis wäre das ein Mega-Schnäppchen, die kosten normalerweise 1200€ aufwärts


----------



## Yagoo (12. Juni 2019)

Das mit der GTX1660ti scheint leider abgelaufen zu sein 
Für den Preis hätte ich sicher nicht zweimal überlegt.

Ja das mit dem Monitor an die Wand etc ist sicher alles richtig, aber ich denke da werde ich keine Experimente mehr wagen 
In letzter Zeit spiele ich zB auch fast gar nicht mehr, surfe mehr auf Youtube oder Twitch.

Was meinst du denn? Lohnt sich noch ein kurzes warten auf bessere Angebote beim Notebook?
Meinen Pc werde ich wohl am kommenden Samstag veräußern, dann gibts kein zurück mehr 

@Wobei auf der Lenovo Seite kann man tatsächlich noch etwas sparen.
ZB wenn man das GTX1660ti Modell nimmt, die HDD rausnimmt, die SSD auf 256GB erweitert, Windows 10 rausnimmt und einen 5% Coupon einlöst kommt man auf 900€ für das 15zoll, I5-9300H Modell mit 144hz Bildschirm. Auf 850€ wenn man auch noch von 144hz auf 60hz runtergeht.

K.a ob das am Ende ein guter Deal ist.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> @Wobei auf der Lenovo Seite kann man tatsächlich noch etwas sparen.
> ZB wenn man das GTX1660ti Modell nimmt, die HDD rausnimmt, die SSD auf 256GB erweitert, Windows 10 rausnimmt und einen 5% Coupon einlöst kommt man auf 900€ für das 15zoll, I5-9300H Modell mit 144hz Bildschirm. Auf 850€ wenn man auch noch von 144hz auf 60hz runtergeht.
> 
> K.a ob das am Ende ein guter Deal ist.


 Ich würde mich da mal informieren, ob die SSD M.2-Format hat und man dann selber eine HDD einbauen kann/darf. Wenn ja, dann sind 850€ ein super Preis. Bzw. wenn 1000GB HDD nicht zu viel Aufpreis kosten, dann nimm ruhig SSD+HDD. 144Hz brauchst du nicht, wenn du nicht mehr auf sehr actionreiche Multiplayer-Games aus bist.

ps: wo ist denn die Seite von Lenovo, bei der man konfigurieren kann?


----------



## Yagoo (12. Juni 2019)

https://www.lenovo.com/de/de/laptop...d=ww:affiliate:74clty&cid=de:affiliate:xg02ds

Habe ich auch gerade wieder bei mydealz gefunden. Man kann die Legion Laptops eben umbauen/konfigurieren.

Allerdings habe ich kein Windows mehr, das müsste ich eben noch besorgen wenn das unkompliziert ist.
Eine HDD benötige ich wirklich nicht. Mein Gaming Pc ist auch die 2 Jahre ohne ausgekommen, nur mit einer SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> https://www.lenovo.com/de/de/laptop...d=ww:affiliate:74clty&cid=de:affiliate:xg02ds
> 
> Habe ich auch gerade wieder bei mydealz gefunden. Man kann die Legion Laptops eben umbauen/konfigurieren.
> 
> ...


 Und auch nur 256GB? Wenn ja, dann isses ja ok. Aber manch ein Game hat schon allein 60-80GB und mehr, vor allem wenn du mal an Games denkst, die die GTX 1660 Ti auch ausnutzen kann. 

Windows bekommst du ja günstig im Netz, da ist der Aufpreis bei Lenovo utopisch ^^  Im Laden ganz regulär kostet es unter 100€, und bei eBay gibt es haufenweise Lizenzen um die 10-30€, bei den ggf. der Verkauf nicht zu 100% außerhalb von Grauzonen liegt. Aber wenn Du bei einem Shop mit vielen guten Wertungen kaufst, würdest Du sofort einen neuen Key bekommen, FALLS es Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## Yagoo (13. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe eigentlich nur Windows + kleine Programme auf dem Pc gehabt und eben 1-2 Spiele. Das wars immer, weil ich noch nie Fan von vielen Spielen gleichzeitig war.

Mein Gaming System aktuell hat natürlich eine 500GB SSD, aber da steht zB "Belegter Speicher 109GB, Freier Speicher 355GB. Speicherkapazität 465GB"

Warum auch immer da 465 steht, aber müsste dann doch auch mit einer 256er im Laptop klappen oder?

Ich habe ja noch für Bilder etc zB eine 1TB Externe Platte.

Was bei Lenovo da glaube ich nicht mit drin sind, sind die ganzen extra Garantien etc.

Hattest du dich da mal durchgeklickt und einen Kandidaten geformt?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Warum auch immer da 465 steht, aber müsste dann doch auch mit einer 256er im Laptop klappen oder?


 Das liegt an der binären Mathematik: die SSD hat z.B 500.000.000.000 Bit, aber ein Byte sind nicht 1000 Bit, sondern 1 Byte sind erst 1024 Bits. Bei der Umrechnung Byte zu MB und MB zu GB ist es auch so. Daher wird aus 500.000.000.000 Bits eine 500.000.000.000/1024/1024/1024 = 465 "echte" GB.      Das ist auch bei Festplatten so, seit "Ewigkeiten". 



> Was bei Lenovo da glaube ich nicht mit drin sind, sind die ganzen extra Garantien etc.


 Also, 2 Jahre Gewährleistung müssen die so oder so geben. 



> Hattest du dich da mal durchgeklickt und einen Kandidaten geformt?


 nee, ich dachte Du hast schon eine Auswahl getroffen?


----------



## Yagoo (14. Juni 2019)

Ne habe noch keine Auswahl getroffen, nur ein wenig durchgeklickt.

In den Kommentaren der Sparaktion bei mydealz sind die Meinungen zum Anbieter etwas zweigespalten. Einige sind begeistert und haben das wohl schon in Anspruch genommen, die anderen berufen sich auf sehr schlechte Kritiken in der Vergangenheit des Anbieters, der wohl Lenovo England ist?

Was sagst du denn dazu?

Ich gucke sehr gerne bei mydealz rein, evtl. weil ich auch nicht weiß wohin sonst 

Heute habe ich die hier gefunden:

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/venus-...500gb-ssd-gtx-1060-6gb-z370-62wh-akku-1389747

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/acer-p...tx-1060-6gb-173-full-hd-ips-mit-144hz-1393221

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/dell-g...win10-500gb-wd-blue-sn500-nvme-m2-ssd-1393194

Wobei 1000€ eigentlich viel zu viel ist für mich.

Das Lenovo Angebot liest sich im Vergleich zu den anderen natürlich schon heftig günstig oder?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ne habe noch keine Auswahl getroffen, nur ein wenig durchgeklickt.
> 
> In den Kommentaren der Sparaktion bei mydealz sind die Meinungen zum Anbieter etwas zweigespalten. Einige sind begeistert und haben das wohl schon in Anspruch genommen, die anderen berufen sich auf sehr schlechte Kritiken in der Vergangenheit des Anbieters, der wohl Lenovo England ist?
> 
> ...


 Also, der letzte Link, den Du zu Lenovo gepostet hast, war aus D. Wenn das aus England kommt, hast du halt evlt. einen Währungsvorteil, daher kann es schon sein, dass es deswegen günstiger ist. Zudem KÖNNTE es sein, dass auf den angezeigten Preis erst am Ende, wenn es ums Bezahlen geht, noch die Steuer draufkommt. Du hast es halt etwas schwerer, zu reklamieren, falls mal was sein sollte. Vor allem wenn GB sich aus der EU verabschiedet. 

Im deutschen Link kostet die Version mit der 1660 TI ja über 1100€, das mit der 1650 ca 800€, wo man aber nicht auf eine 1660 Ti umkonfigurieren kann.


Bei dem, was du an sich an Anforderungen hast, würde aber eine GTX 1050 Ti oder 1060 oder GTX 1650 reichen, und falls du für um die 900€ sogar eine GTX 1660 Ti bekommst, wäre das halt top, aber nicht "nötig".


----------



## Yagoo (14. Juni 2019)

Ich werde eben nicht mehr der "Große Zocker" sein, bzw bin es jetzt schon nicht mehr.

Das Notebook müsste eben, neben dem Officebetrieb und Youtube/Twitch/.. etc, aber auch mal ein paar Runden Diablo 3 packen und wenn es stark genug ist um auch ein paar Runden PubG auf zumindest guten Einstellungen (ohne alles auf min stellen zu müssen) packt wäre es für mich perfekt. Den Luxus würde ich mir nämlich sicherlich hin und wieder gönnen wenn einer meiner Freunde mich fragt 

Da ich aber keinerlei Erfahrung mit Notebooks habe tue ich mich etwas schwer mit einer Entscheidung.

Ab morgen abend ist mein System dann weg, und die Suche nach "DEM" geeigneten Notebook beginnt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ich werde eben nicht mehr der "Große Zocker" sein, bzw bin es jetzt schon nicht mehr.
> 
> Das Notebook müsste eben, neben dem Officebetrieb und Youtube/Twitch/.. etc, aber auch mal ein paar Runden Diablo 3 packen und wenn es stark genug ist um auch ein paar Runden PubG auf zumindest guten Einstellungen (ohne alles auf min stellen zu müssen) packt wäre es für mich perfekt. Den Luxus würde ich mir nämlich sicherlich hin und wieder gönnen wenn einer meiner Freunde mich fragt
> 
> ...



Preis-Leistungs-technisch würde eines mit einer 1050 Ti halt reichen. Aber für nur 100€ mehr direkt eine zb GTX 1650, das lohnt sich in jedem Falle. Was ganz schwer zu beurteilen ist wäre der ganze Rest. zB kann es sein, dass ein 900€-Notebook mit einer 1050 Ti vlt. zB beim Tippgefühl und Display so viel besser als das 900€-Modell mit einer GTX 1060 ist, dass du lieber die schwächere Grafikkarte "in Kauf nimmst". Das kann man an sich nur mit einem Direktvergleich vor Ort beurteilen.


----------



## Yagoo (14. Juni 2019)

Das ist natürlich schwer wenn die Onlineangebote immer die deutlich besseren sind als die Notebooks im Geschäft.

Würdest du denn bei der Lenovo Seite bestellen? Lieferzeit sind ja immerhin mit 2-3 Wochen angegeben oder so.


----------



## Yagoo (15. Juni 2019)

Update:

Ich war gerade im Media Markt und muss sagen, dass mir der 17zoll Laptop deutlich mehr zusagt als ein 15zoll Modell. Das wirkt wirklich sehr klein.
Auch wenn es natürlich deutlich mehr Angebote für den 15zoller gibt und er preislich auch deutlich besser da steht....


----------



## Yagoo (15. Juni 2019)

next Update:

Also meine Kriterien haben sich tatsächlich wie folgt geändert:

CPU: k.a
GPU: gerne die GTX1660ti oder GTX2060 (wobei die neue 1660ti glaub ich die bessere Wahl wäre oder?)
Ram: min 8GB mit Möglichkeit der Erweiterung oder gleich 16GB
Festplatte: 512GB SSD only oder 128Gb/256GB + HDD
Bildschirm: 17 Zoll FullHD (ob 60hz oder 120/144hz ist mir glaube ich fast egal)
Windows: Wenn möglich mit Windows 10 oder eben ohne

Budget +/- 1000€

Meinst du/ihr dies ist möglich?
Und sollte man dann noch etwas warten da noch kaum 1660ti GPUs angeboten werden?

Beste Grüße

Bsp. https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/gaming+notebooks/products_id/473706
Ist natürlich etwas teurer als +/- 1000€ aber auch nur ein Bsp


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Im Moment wäre das hier das günstigste passende: https://geizhals.de/dell-g7-17-7790-schwarz-xy5k3-a1987590.html?hloc=de   128GB SSD und 1TB HDD, 1x8GB und somit erweiterbar. RTX 2060.


Die 1660 Ti ist halt noch sehr neu, da sind grad erst die ersten Modelle in den Handel gekommen. Mit ner 1660 Ti gäb es aber das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming...h-black-90nr0282-m01360-a2058682.html?hloc=de   512GB SSD, 1x8GB.


----------



## Yagoo (15. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Im Moment wäre das hier das günstigste passende: https://geizhals.de/dell-g7-17-7790-schwarz-xy5k3-a1987590.html?hloc=de   128GB SSD und 1TB HDD, 1x8GB und somit erweiterbar. RTX 2060.
> 
> 
> Die 1660 Ti ist halt noch sehr neu, da sind grad erst die ersten Modelle in den Handel gekommen. Mit ner 1660 Ti gäb es aber das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming...h-black-90nr0282-m01360-a2058682.html?hloc=de   512GB SSD, 1x8GB.



Und was sagst du zu dem HP aus meinem Link?
Das hat ja schon 16GB, sowie großer SSD, 144hz und glaub auch deutlich besserer CPU oder?

PC ist nun weg.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zu dem HP aus meinem Link?
> Das hat ja schon 16GB, sowie großer SSD, 144hz und glaub auch deutlich besserer CPU oder?


 Wenn der Aufpreis Dir nicht zu hoch ist, kannst du das machen. Aber 144Hz machen echt nur bei sehr schnellen Games SInn UND wenn das Notebook dann auch deutlich mehr al nur 70-80 FPS schafft.


----------



## Yagoo (15. Juni 2019)

Und die bessere CPU, doppelte Arbeitsspeicher und größere SSD?

Wären die nicht allein den Aufpreis wert?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Und die bessere CPU, doppelte Arbeitsspeicher und größere SSD?
> 
> Wären die nicht allein den Aufpreis wert?


 Jein. Wert bei Preis-Leistung ja, die Frage ist, ob es DIR das wert ist


----------



## Yagoo (19. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jein. Wert bei Preis-Leistung ja, die Frage ist, ob es DIR das wert ist



Weniger bezahlen ist immer gut. kann es sein,dass die ganzen Modelle mit der Gtx1660ti noch erst kommen?
Ich finde kaum Angebote mit der GPU 

Sind sonst noch Neuheiten im Anmarsch?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Weniger bezahlen ist immer gut. kann es sein,dass die ganzen Modelle mit der Gtx1660ti noch erst kommen?
> Ich finde kaum Angebote mit der GPU
> 
> Sind sonst noch Neuheiten im Anmarsch?


 Ja, da kommen noch mehr. Aber mit ner GTX 1660 Ti hast du halt so oder Deinen eigentlich geplanten Rahmen gesprengt


----------



## Yagoo (19. Juni 2019)

Ja nach checken des Marktes sehe ich für Gelegentliche Games wie zb Pubg wohl nur die 2060 bzw 1660ti als sinnvoll.
K.a in wie weit eine 1060 bzw 1050ti sowas noch packt bzw mit was für abstrichen.

Und wenn ich nur 1X die woche dazu kommen zu datteln,will ich ja auch ein flussiges vergnügen


----------



## Yagoo (12. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, da kommen noch mehr. Aber mit ner GTX 1660 Ti hast du halt so oder Deinen eigentlich geplanten Rahmen gesprengt



Da hattest du Recht. Klassiker wohl, man will immer noch einen draufpacken... Und am Ende lange ich wieder bei einem High End Gerät obwohl ich gar nicht mehr soviel zocken wollte. 

Es ist mittlerweile eh kein Wunderangebot mit einer 1660ti aufgetaucht. 
Ich schwanke nun zwischen der 1650 und der 1060. Wobei die 1060 nochmal deutlich schneller sein wird oder hat der 1650 trotz nur 4gb auch eine Berechtigung? 

Bei der CPU Blicke ich nicht durch. Ein i5 sollte mir doch langen oder? Gibt es einen Grund als Normalanweder ein i7 Modell zu nehmen?  Geht's da nachher nicht nur um Kernanzahl/Threads?
Ein i5 hat mittlerweile doch auch hyperthreading... 

Angebote halten sich zuletzt allerdings eher in Grenzen. 

Das hier ist wohl noch aktuell:

https://www.otto.de/p/lenovo-legion...tel-core-i5-1000-gb-hdd-256-gb-ssd-868103234/


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Da hattest du Recht. Klassiker wohl, man will immer noch einen draufpacken... Und am Ende lange ich wieder bei einem High End Gerät obwohl ich gar nicht mehr soviel zocken wollte.
> 
> Es ist mittlerweile eh kein Wunderangebot mit einer 1660ti aufgetaucht.
> Ich schwanke nun zwischen der 1650 und der 1060. Wobei die 1060 nochmal deutlich schneller sein wird oder hat der 1650 trotz nur 4gb auch eine Berechtigung?
> ...


 Bei Desktop-CPUs haben die kein Hyperthreading. Bei mobilen CPUs gibt es welche mit Hyperthreading. Der 9300er zB hat Hyperthreading. 

Der Lenovo wäre für den Preis gut, billiger gibt es nen COre i5, GTX 1650 und SSD mit mind. 240GB nicht.


----------



## Yagoo (15. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Desktop-CPUs haben die kein Hyperthreading. Bei mobilen CPUs gibt es welche mit Hyperthreading. Der 9300er zB hat Hyperthreading.
> 
> Der Lenovo wäre für den Preis gut, billiger gibt es nen COre i5, GTX 1650 und SSD mit mind. 240GB nicht.



Den hier gibts gerade bei Mediamarkt 
https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-tuf-gaming-fx705-fx705du-au025t-2547540.html

Auch wenn ich gerade eher im Bereich 1050ti bis 1060 und Preis 600-800 Euro gucke wollte ich den mal präsentieren und nach der Meinung der Profis fragen.

Noch immer im Auge habe ich den von Otto
https://www.otto.de/p/lenovo-legion...tel-core-i5-1000-gb-hdd-256-gb-ssd-868103234/


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

Also, die 1660 Ti ist halt schon ein Stück stärker. Falls es die Desktop-GPU-Versionen sind, können es bei Full-HD locker 50-60% mehr für die GTX 1660 Ti sein.


----------



## Yagoo (15. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die 1660 Ti ist halt schon ein Stück stärker. Falls es die Desktop-GPU-Versionen sind, können es bei Full-HD locker 50-60% mehr für die GTX 1660 Ti sein.



Ja das hab ich auch gelesen. Die 1650 soll ja knapp hinter einer 1060 liegen dafür die 1050 und 1050ti deutlich hinter sich lassen. 

Dann stehen dann 899 (-20 € Neukunden/App Rabatt) einem 1660ti Preis von min 1150 (Media Markt) entgegen, bei dem MM Angebot muss man aber noch 8GB RAM nachrüsten.

Lautstärke und Stromhunger dürfte klar auf Seiten der 1650 liegen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich auch gelesen. Die 1650 soll ja knapp hinter einer 1060 liegen dafür die 1050 und 1050ti deutlich hinter sich lassen.


 Die 1660 Ti ist halt wiederum nochmal deutlich schneller als eine 1060.  



> Dann stehen dann 899 (-20 € Neukunden/App Rabatt) einem 1660ti Preis von min 1150 (Media Markt) entgegen, bei dem MM Angebot muss man aber noch 8GB RAM nachrüsten.


 naja, man "muss" nicht. Man kann. Und das kannst du ja dann mal später machen, sind um die 40€.  Für Games sind die 6GB RAM der 1660 Ti (1650 nur 4GB) jedenfalls sicher wichtiger als "mehr als 8GB" 



> Lautstärke und Stromhunger dürfte klar auf Seiten der 1650 liegen.


 Beim Strombedarf würde ich mir echt keine Gedanken machen. Die 1650 braucht weniger, dafür sind halt auch weniger Details drin. Ansonsten kannst du ja eine noch schwächere Karte nehmen und auf "minimal" spielen     Die 1650 - wenn man die voll ausgestatteten Desktopversionen nimmt - braucht ca 40-60W weniger als die 1660 Ti bei voller Last. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel Du pro Tag spielst - wenn es JEDEN Tag im Durchschnitt 4 Stunden wären, und zwar "aufwendige" Games, wären es um die 25 Euro pro Jahr an Mehrkosten mit der 1660 Ti - das ist der Preis, dass du dann hohe Details spielen kannst.

Bei der Lautstärke muss es auch nicht zwingend so sein, dass die 1660 Ti deutlich lauter ist. Das hängt dann halt auch vom Laptop-Modell ab und davon, ob die eingebaute Karte bei 100% ist oder vlt. etwas weniger Takt oder weniger Shadereinheiten usw.


----------



## Yagoo (15. August 2019)

Das stimmt wohl.

Ich glaube aber die 1650 sollte fürs Gelegenheitsdatteln von spielen wie Diablo 3 oder älteren Mmos dicke reichen oder?
Ich habe früher zwar gerne viel Pubg gespielt, aber das ist nun gar nicht mehr drin mit einem Neugebohrenen in der Wohnung.
Aber Arbeitslaptop mit der Fähigkeit zum Gelegenheitsdatteln muss nunmal trotzdem her


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl.
> 
> Ich glaube aber die 1650 sollte fürs Gelegenheitsdatteln von spielen wie Diablo 3 oder älteren Mmos dicke reichen oder?
> Ich habe früher zwar gerne viel Pubg gespielt, aber das ist nun gar nicht mehr drin mit einem Neugebohrenen in der Wohnung.
> Aber Arbeitslaptop mit der Fähigkeit zum Gelegenheitsdatteln muss nunmal trotzdem her


klar reicht die 1650 locker aus.


----------

